# I need help



## leemccarthyn (Dec 13, 2018)

*Những mẫu laptop Lenovo dành cho sinh viên*

Những laptop hiện đang rất hot trên thị trường không những bởi giá cả rẻ và phù hợp với mọi nhà mà còn có chất lượng tót để bạn có thể dùng để học tập hay làm việc. Bên cạnh đó, thương hiệu laptop nổi tiếng làm hài lòng người sử dụng bởi những sản phẩm giá rẻ và chất lượng như laptop Asus, laptop HP, laptop Lenovo.

Nếu bạn đang mong muốn chọn mua một chiếc Laptop có giá thành rẻ để học tập và làm việc thì top 4 laptop Lenovo mà *Máy Tính Trạm - Laptop xách tay giá rẻ uy tín chất lượng nhất TPHCM* giới thiệu với giá rẻ giúp bạn có được một chiếc máy có chất lượng tốt và hợp với túi tiền.

Ưu điểm laptop Lenovo

Trước đây không nhiều người ấn tượng với laptop Lenovo, nhưng từ khi Lenovo mua lại mảng PC của IBM và dùng các công nghệ đó ứng dụng vào laptop của hãng thì chất lượng và uy tín của laptop Lenovo đã được nâng lên một tầm cao mới, chúng nhằm đến phân khúc bình dân cho cả học sinh, sinh viên.










Máy tính Lenovo hợp với những bạn sinh viên

Nhiều mẫu mã phục vụ cho mọi đối tượng, từ nhu cầu phổ thông đến cao cấp, doanh nhân. Độ bền laptop Lenovo hiện được đánh giá cao, sánh ngang với hãng HP.Thiết kế ngoại hình với những kiểu cách thời trang, phù hợp với xu hướng hiện đại nhưng không kém phần tinh tế, đa số có cả các mẫu siêu mỏng.

Hiệu năng sử dụng mạnh mẽ và rất ổn định, so với mức bình quân thị trường. Giá thành trung bình rẻ hơn các dòng khác cùng phân khúc có tính cạnh tranh cao hơn. Pin của laptop Lenovo được đánh giá là khá "trâu khỏe khắn" và bền bỉ.

Lenovo Ideapad 100S

Với thiết kế mỏng, nhẹ trọng lượng máy chỉ nhẹ 1,5kg, dày 18,6mm dễ dàng dựng vào balo cho bạn sử dụng khi mang đi học ở nhiều nơi.

Mỏng, nhẹ và dễ sử dụng là những từ nói về máy tính Lenovo ideapad 100S nó có mọi vượt trội trong mọi thử thách học tập của bạn. Hơn nữa là sử dụng Pin có tốc độ cao với thời gian hoạt động tối đa 7 giờ giúp bạn sẽ không cần phải cắm điện khi bạn đi ra ngoài. Mỗi ứng dụng chạy trên laptop giúp bạn dễ dàng tìm hiểu bài học hơn, hơn nữa với những thuật toán xử lý sẽ được hợp lý sắp xếp hơn nhờ vào sự tích hợp của CPU Intel Celeron N3060 Dual-Core và được hỗ trợ tiên tiến bởi kiến trúc Airmont. Sử dụng cổng kết nối Bluetooth 4.0, kết nối WiFi 802.11 / c, &#8230; để giúp bạn dễ dàng không dây kết nối với các thiết bị và mạng ngoài được hỗ trợ.

Lenovo ideapad 100S có dung lượng lưu trữ eMMC 32GB cho phép hệ điều hành và tất cả các ứng dụng khác máy tải lên với độ nhanh. Sử dụng đồ họa Intel HD 400 Braswell Graphics, trên màn hình có nội dung sẽ giúp bạn thu hút dễ dàng sự chú ý mà nó cần để chạy liền mạch hơn mà không có chỗ liền mạch.

Lenovo ideapad G40-70 là *Laptop cũ giá rẻ TPHCM*

Với mức giá rẻ, dưới 6 triệu đồng, là bạn hoàn toàn có thể sở hữu một chiếc laptop mạnh mẽ, cấu hình Core i3 ổn định, có màn hình 14 inch chuẩn HD, đó chính là chiếc laptop Lenovo ideapad G4070. Laptop đáp ứng được mọi nhu cầu giải trí, học tập không quá khó khăn của bạn. Thuộc dòng laptop giá rẻ, hướng đến phân khúc dành cho những bình dân, đặc biệt là đối tượng người dùng là nhân viên văn phòng, sinh viên, tuy nhiên laptop vẻ ngoài vẫn sở hữu rất đẹp. Toàn bộ thân máy là màu đen sang trọng và lịch lãm nên những bạn yêu thích sự mạnh mẽ chắc chắn, không thể bỏ qua được một sản phẩm laptop Lenovo ideapad G4070.

Lenovo Thinkpad T530

1 cái tên khá nổi tiếng trên thế giới với lịch sử hoành tráng từ thời IBM tạo nên thương hiệu được nhiều người dùng biết đến với 1 dòng máy cực kỳ lỳ lợm cực kỳ cao và được chứng minh không chỉ qua các bước kiểm tra khắc nghiệt mà còn từ nhận xét của khách hàng.

Thiết kế bên trong của dòng máy tính Thinkpad T530 có cấu tạo chắc chắn với bộ khung làm từ chất liệu hợp kim có thể chịu lực cực kỳ tốt khi đạt chất lượng quân sự giúp máy tính trở nên an toàn hơn và rủi ro giảm thiểu trong các trường hợp máy rơi vỡ hay va quệt.

Laptop Thinkpad T530 được trang bị cấu hình với bộ vi xử lý Intel core i5 3320M với tốc độ xung nhịp 2,8ghz, bộ nhớ 4GB cùng đồ họa công nghệ Intel graphic 4000.

Không quá khó để máy tính Thinkpad có cấu hình trên cân tốt các game moba nổi tiếng như liên minh huyền thoại, World of Warcraft, Pugb, thử nghiệm với các mức setting low cùng vga và tích hợp đồ họa intel graphic 4000 mang tới một chỉ số FPS khá tốt cho máy tính khi combat rơi vào khoảng 60-70 trong khi laptop bình thương xấp xỉ 120-130fps hoặc khi bỏ khung hình giới hạn máy trong mục thiết lập game.










Máy tính Lenovo dánh cho sinh viên

Màn hình 12.5 inch của ThinkPad X230 mà NotebookReviews là loại màn hình IPS với đèn nền LED được đánh giá đây là tùy chọn loại màn hình của model này,

nghĩa là bạn có thể chọn loại màn hình thường nếu muốn mua với giá thấp hơn máy tính. Các màn hình thường có tiêu chuẩn độ phân giải là 1366 x 768, nhưng các panel IPS của máy cung cấp màn hình độ sáng lớn hơn, độ tương phản và rộng hơn góc nhìn

Loa của máy tính có trung bình chất lượng, ở mức tối đa âm lượng có thể nghe được các âm thanh tương đối trong 1 phòng họp lớn rõ ràng. Hiệu suất âm thanh đủ tốt để hội nghị thực hiện video hoặc webcast, ngoài ra Lenovo còn được hỗ trợ thêm bằng cách sử dụng âm thanh phần mềm Dolby Home Theater để nâng cao chất lượng âm thanh.

Máy tính trạm *(https://maytinhtram.vn)* hy vọng rằng đây là những mẫu laptop tuyệt vời cho bạn.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi kyle I know it's scary. You are not crazy try to stay calm and distract your self. You mentioned you had a cold and woke up with your symptoms. Were you taking medication for your cold that might have triggered that ?


----------



## Berangaria Martineau (Dec 14, 2018)

If you are having cold you should definitely go to the doctor and take medication. It has happened with me also many times, but taking medication is always best and beneficial.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

I treat my cold with natural remedies. Berangaria what meds do you take for your dp ? What are your symptoms ?


----------

